# Corsets and IBS



## Blackcat (Sep 1, 2001)

OKIE, hope someone has some suggestions. I LOVE corsets, in fact they are my favorite piece of clothing. The only problem is with IBS it makes it almost impossible to wear them.







While they are on my tummy is fine, in fact if I dont feel good and I put one on the pain goes away. My problem is when I take them off







That is when the pain and gas starts. I have changed my entire lifestyle for IBS (eating, no caffienne, cabornation and im a college student! etc) but I REFUSE to stop wearing tight clothing. Fashion is what I want to make the rest of my life. Anyway I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions to make wearing them any easier. I only wear plastic boning ones, and buy them a size to large. That seems to be helping. Anyway any suggestions to make wearing corsets, bodices or tight clothing any easier would be appricated.ThanksAmanda


----------



## Elariel (Jan 1, 1999)

you must be the opposite of most people on here lol







i know i *cant* wear anything tight on my tummy or it sets off an attack!! the only suggestion i can think of is maybe only wearing them when you're out and letting your body get used to not being constricted while you're at home..sort of 'training'.. and if you're tying it very very tight when it is on, maybe loosen it up and see what happens..


----------



## Elariel (Jan 1, 1999)

you must be the opposite of most people on here lol







i know i *cant* wear anything tight on my tummy or it sets off an attack!! the only suggestion i can think of is maybe only wearing them when you're out and letting your body get used to not being constricted while you're at home..sort of 'training'.. and if you're tying it very very tight when it is on, maybe loosen it up and see what happens..


----------



## Tattoo (May 12, 2001)

Tight lacing and IBS, in my experience, definitely DO NOT MIX! If you're not in pain while you're actually corseted, it's probably because the stress shuts you down completely. Remove stress, "function" returns with a vengeance!I do know whereof you speak. I used to try to wear corsets. I used to greatly admire my friends who wore them all the time. Wow, they were curvier than I am and laced much tighter -- and they put up with all that pain and didn't even whimper! Then a curvaceous friend pointed out that she and other corset-wearers didn't whimper because they didn't have IBS and they weren't in great pain. Doh. As far as corset training, here's what I know from friends who are very much into this: The more hours you tight lace, the more effective the training is. Wearing a corset only when you go out does not "train" your body to tolerate tight lacing. But I think the horrible truth is that tight lacing just isn't good for people with IBS. I can't even stand to wear a lifting belt at the gym. Sigh. Can you learn to love your belly as it is?


----------



## Tattoo (May 12, 2001)

Tight lacing and IBS, in my experience, definitely DO NOT MIX! If you're not in pain while you're actually corseted, it's probably because the stress shuts you down completely. Remove stress, "function" returns with a vengeance!I do know whereof you speak. I used to try to wear corsets. I used to greatly admire my friends who wore them all the time. Wow, they were curvier than I am and laced much tighter -- and they put up with all that pain and didn't even whimper! Then a curvaceous friend pointed out that she and other corset-wearers didn't whimper because they didn't have IBS and they weren't in great pain. Doh. As far as corset training, here's what I know from friends who are very much into this: The more hours you tight lace, the more effective the training is. Wearing a corset only when you go out does not "train" your body to tolerate tight lacing. But I think the horrible truth is that tight lacing just isn't good for people with IBS. I can't even stand to wear a lifting belt at the gym. Sigh. Can you learn to love your belly as it is?


----------



## ~JR~ (Sep 1, 2001)

Hi There:Tight corsets actually aren't good for anyone, IBS or not. Back in times when women wore them as a general rule, the digestive problems that resulted were pretty severe. I don't think you have to give up fashion, but I would give up the corsets on a regular basis and limit them to once in a great while. ~JR~


----------



## ~JR~ (Sep 1, 2001)

Hi There:Tight corsets actually aren't good for anyone, IBS or not. Back in times when women wore them as a general rule, the digestive problems that resulted were pretty severe. I don't think you have to give up fashion, but I would give up the corsets on a regular basis and limit them to once in a great while. ~JR~


----------



## bellyknot (Jul 24, 2000)

I found the same thing with tight levi's. They really help my lower ab pain if they aren't tight at the waist. Tight at the waist is impossible for me.


----------



## bellyknot (Jul 24, 2000)

I found the same thing with tight levi's. They really help my lower ab pain if they aren't tight at the waist. Tight at the waist is impossible for me.


----------



## Vikki-Lou (Jan 3, 2002)

To be honest, and i really dont mean to sound rude here, but if your IBS was really SO SO bad, i think you would do watever necessary to stop the pains. if you feel better without the corsets, stop wearing them. surely your health is the most important thing?


----------



## Vikki-Lou (Jan 3, 2002)

To be honest, and i really dont mean to sound rude here, but if your IBS was really SO SO bad, i think you would do watever necessary to stop the pains. if you feel better without the corsets, stop wearing them. surely your health is the most important thing?


----------



## Blackcat (Sep 1, 2001)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I would never tight-lace with my tummy the way it is, that is just not smart. I would if my tummy was better but oh well. It is been better with all the natural remidies I have been trying. I love the look of the corset! I already have a pretty curved body which i love, i just love the look of the lacing up the back. I do chrish my health and that is why i am not training my tummy. I just want the look of it. I was thinking about taking out the boning and see if that helps, and I really dont think you would be able to tell it is anydifferet. Thanks againAmanda


----------



## Blackcat (Sep 1, 2001)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I would never tight-lace with my tummy the way it is, that is just not smart. I would if my tummy was better but oh well. It is been better with all the natural remidies I have been trying. I love the look of the corset! I already have a pretty curved body which i love, i just love the look of the lacing up the back. I do chrish my health and that is why i am not training my tummy. I just want the look of it. I was thinking about taking out the boning and see if that helps, and I really dont think you would be able to tell it is anydifferet. Thanks againAmanda


----------



## KatieV (Feb 7, 2002)

I've been wearing corsets, not a full tight-laced thing, it's from a lingerie dept and reminds me of a sort of high waist girdle . It's firm but not really tight. The support really helps my stomach if I'm bending or lifting since that seems to set me off. .. I don't hurt when I wear it, and when I take it off I can feel some distension start but it's not painful. I also get some peace of mind that I can fit my usual clothes when I need to. My stomach muscles are shot after late-in-life pregnancies and I feel like it kind of keeps things in place. I never thought that I might be paying a price for it later, I can't imagine doing yard work without it.It worries me when my symptoms and what helps them don't "fit the mold" of most of the people here. I've questioned my IBS diagnosis, but I think everyone does. Maybe I just don't want to accept it. Then I hear that what helps me doesn't help the rest of you, and doubt begins to rise again. Anyway, whatever is wrong with me, the support helps me bend and lift, but I only wear it an hour or two at a time.


----------



## KatieV (Feb 7, 2002)

I've been wearing corsets, not a full tight-laced thing, it's from a lingerie dept and reminds me of a sort of high waist girdle . It's firm but not really tight. The support really helps my stomach if I'm bending or lifting since that seems to set me off. .. I don't hurt when I wear it, and when I take it off I can feel some distension start but it's not painful. I also get some peace of mind that I can fit my usual clothes when I need to. My stomach muscles are shot after late-in-life pregnancies and I feel like it kind of keeps things in place. I never thought that I might be paying a price for it later, I can't imagine doing yard work without it.It worries me when my symptoms and what helps them don't "fit the mold" of most of the people here. I've questioned my IBS diagnosis, but I think everyone does. Maybe I just don't want to accept it. Then I hear that what helps me doesn't help the rest of you, and doubt begins to rise again. Anyway, whatever is wrong with me, the support helps me bend and lift, but I only wear it an hour or two at a time.


----------



## ghilberg (Apr 13, 2002)

I also find a corset helps. Mine is not overly tight but gives support. It is especially helpful in bending. I am only guessing, but since most of us suffer from spasms, it may help prevent extreme spasms since the colon is supported. I do have slight spasms after corset is removed, but it lasts a few minutes only. We all need to do whatever makes us feel better.


----------



## ghilberg (Apr 13, 2002)

I also find a corset helps. Mine is not overly tight but gives support. It is especially helpful in bending. I am only guessing, but since most of us suffer from spasms, it may help prevent extreme spasms since the colon is supported. I do have slight spasms after corset is removed, but it lasts a few minutes only. We all need to do whatever makes us feel better.


----------

